# "Init Findmax" error: solution



## Maxx (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, I apologize if it has.  I also apologize if it's in the wrong forum.

One of the potential causes of this error happens to be temporal anti-alias.  If TAA is enabled, obviously ATI Tool detects the swapping samples as artifacts.  Hence when it says "subsequent images are not identical," it's being honest: they really aren't (since the samples are swapped every frame).  This also causes issues when doing "scan for artifacts," as it detects artificial artifacts.

I regged just to post this as I noticed some people were still having issues over at OCFaq and the bug submission area.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2004)

wasnt there a message popping up "taa is enabled this will cause problems" ?


----------

